# Bento ball failure



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

So I purchased a Bento ball, that seemed to get great review on here, for Izzy's gotcha day. I didn't give it to her until after dinner tonight. Within 5 minutes she had the treat out chewing on it and could care less about the ball.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow! I can't believe that! Maddie is in love with hers and will play for at least 30-60 minutes with it. Maddie is not a toy girl so I was surprised she liked it so much. I guess every dog is unique.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow I can't believe that either! Mine are still going strong on the one I gave them New Years Eve. Was the tablet in there securely?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no! I bet Dewey does the same!I'll try it and see!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I bet the tablet wasn't secured right because my 2 can't get it out. It's a wonderful pacifier!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I even put the tablet back in once, she had it out again. I also purchased the square one in blue for Jojo and she had that one out also. I had to take it away from her and put it up.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I even put the tablet back in once, she had it out again. I also purchased the square one in blue for Jojo and she had that one out also. I had to take it away from her and put it up.


:HistericalSmiley:

She should be a toy tester....

Some dogs are just like that. I had a dog who could outsmart any toy.... nothing was indestructible.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I was just wondering how hard are the treats inside the ball? Could a dog break a tooth?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I just purchased a couple for my girls and they are not taking a liking to them. The treat is very hard and it seems that they can't get a grip on it with their mouth. I took the treat out and put it in sideways so they could get their mouth on it but they are not going for it. I think I'll be able to put a treat in the toy for them to work on. They like the Jimbone by Pedigree it is soft enough for them to chew and small enough to get into their mouth. I have a hard time finding something to put it into that they can work with and I believe this will work for that purpose.


----------

